# Headbooard{fish tank}.



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

I put this on another subject.but I think this the right part here.I'm going to build a headboard,but I'm going to make it as a fish tank.the headboard it self going to be the tank.the stand itself going to be the headboard,and I'm going to build me to cabinets shelf on each sides and also have a canopy on top connect to the cabinets you know. What you guys think about that..TRUE FISH HEADS


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

Moonlights will probably not be a good idea unless they are very dark. Completely joining the bed frame to the headboard will probably be bad if/when you have movement in the bed (if you know what I mean). Water might get splashed on the sheets every once in a while. Filtration will need to be very quiet to have a good nights sleep. And finally if something goes wrong in the plumbing it might be very difficult to get to. That's all I can think of right now.

Other than that I think it would look great!


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

I had similar thoughts when reading about this idea in the other thread. Very realistic observation.


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

mightyevil said:


> Moonlights will probably not be a good idea unless they are very dark. Completely joining the bed frame to the headboard will probably be bad if/when you have movement in the bed (if you know what I mean). Water might get splashed on the sheets every once in a while. Filtration will need to be very quiet to have a good nights sleep. And finally if something goes wrong in the plumbing it might be very difficult to get to. That's all I can think of right now.
> 
> Other than that I think it would look great!


the frame want be connected to the bed hahaha lol. and also for as the filters wise I know what u saying but I sleep with the T.V. on and plus the humming song of the filters put me to sleep lol.but other then that I thought it out very carefully 8) :fish: :zz: lol sleep


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

jimmie said:


> mightyevil said:
> 
> 
> > Moonlights will probably not be a good idea unless they are very dark. Completely joining the bed frame to the headboard will probably be bad if/when you have movement in the bed (if you know what I mean). Water might get splashed on the sheets every once in a while. Filtration will need to be very quiet to have a good nights sleep. And finally if something goes wrong in the plumbing it might be very difficult to get to. That's all I can think of right now.
> ...


Well then, lets get started!!! :thumb:


----------



## Guams (Aug 21, 2009)

I would imagine you'd have to be a little more gentle with the "lights-out" activities with the significant other, yes?

:lol: :lol:


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

Come on. Admit it. You just want an audience. opcorn: :dancing:


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

haha ha naaw I think It would be cool.I'm go get started on it about 4 mths from now but it going to happen I draw it on paper and it look nice o buy the way I can build.I'm going to build it like a wall entertainment unit but instead of the T.V. in the middle; the tank going to be in the middle but it going to be frame up in a way likes its in the wall unit. :fish:


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

It might be good to separate the tank and the bed. A wall opposite the foot of the bed would be more viewable. and the space would provide access to the tank(s) without kneeling on a matress. Most people find the noise from the tank and its equipment distracting when they are trying to sleep or are sleeping. Many fish produce sounds at night, and it may wake you up.


----------



## TheBanker (Jun 14, 2008)

im looking forward to seeing this project.


----------



## auratum (Jul 6, 2006)

Were you thinking something like this?


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

nooo but that's real nice booooyyy man man man !!!!!! :thumb: :fish: ..hahahaha.that's your tank?


----------



## auratum (Jul 6, 2006)

No - not my tank. I wish!!! My wife would certainly not go for that. She is still struggling with my MTS! This picture was in the Aquatic-Ecosystems catalogue. They sell products from another firm - http://waterlifedesign.com/index.html I am in no way affiliated with them - just thought it was a really cool tank!!!


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

See the plumbing? It goes to a different part of the house...you can do that for a quiet, nice, goodnight sleep.


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

yeah I see,well if you guys be around ..4 mths from now the ball go roll..I just got to see what size tank i want.110-150 I don't know yet :roll: ...but it going to be a 6 ft. :


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

I'm about to start saving up for the tank,slowly but surely..pick up another job. :fish: fish fanatics..mite go fishing soon today


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

you peeps I'm going be moving sooner then I taught;so it mite be closer then I taught


----------

